# MoonPig's Desk Mod



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello, 

Well, ive been working on a desk mod and im finally at the stage where my computer is actually in my desk and working. I don't have any pictures from the first start, but i have some of its 'beta' stage. 

Basically, i have the motherboard in the top and the HDD, CD and PSU in the bottom on a shelf. The window is made of Glass i had it custom made for £8. Here are afew pictures: 






















I still have alot of work to do. Things like: 

Sand then stain/wax front door (Dark brown bits are wood filler) 
Make proper motherboard tray 
Major cable management 
Make some sort of stability post for Graphics and Sound Cards. 
Make HDD and CD rack (Gunna be the hardest :/ ) 

and then buying things like: 

Front Hex mesh to prevent dust 
On/Off button 
Clip to hold front door shut (airflow opens it, lol) 

Fans are set so that the front two are intakes and the back two are outtakes.

Im pretty happy with the result, and to my amazement, nothing went wrong. 

If anyone knows where, in England i can get hold of the mesh and buttons, please say.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 27, 2008)

silicone it in case of water spillage


----------



## Eternal (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome idea. Looks great aswelln you definitely earned yourself some bragging rights there.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2008)

haha, thanks. I don't really want to secure the window down as im using it alot to move stuff around. But when it's fully finished, i might.


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 28, 2008)

a class act! or should that be GLASS act?! very well done mate


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 28, 2008)

it's looks wonderfull even with pixelglass/glass on the table so u can see the system


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, now thats a sweet mod! I want to do it now.


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats a pretty sweet mod and hey talk about clearing up some desktop space good work man one question is the regular glass or tempered if not tempered make sure you don't put anything to heavy on top of that


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2008)

i had it custom made and the details were:

4.6mm
Laminated
Curved Edges

Thanks for all the replies people. And trust me, it's not that difficult if you just set aside some time.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, im loving this concept haha! Great space saver and it looks awesome too!

Best place for modding materials is chilled pc, have a look and see what you can find.


----------



## HTC (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you access the board? Do you remove the top or open the drawer?

You should consider some sort or roll device, as in the keyboard roll device: obviously, it should come equipped with some sort of retention mechanism to avoid both opening and shutting on it's own or something, for easier access. The wires could be a problem, though: both this approach and the opening drawer approach have this problem.

Still, the concept is quite good and original: congratz, dude!


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2008)

The motherboard is on a custom tray, it simply slides out, and i cut the holes for SATA etc. quite big so i can just slip em through. 

Ill look now Kyle.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful idea! 

Very original and it looks great!


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

nice idea, I like 
I wouldn't like having to keep opening the case to get to the USBs though, just my opinion
also, a good switch you can make a hole for on the exterior would be a Bulgin or 'Vandal' switch, available here at ChilledPC
and a guide on how to wire it up is available here: linky

hope this helped, they're great buttons and look great too.


----------



## rampage (Oct 28, 2008)

as you know nice buttons would be a good way of turning tehe thing on and off, i think a on/off and reset button added into the top of the desk would be great (alone the back of the desk near the speaker)

alos a thought on the usb issue get some short usb extention cabels and have them come out near the on/off button, either so you can pull the extention usb cable out to where you need it our have them mounted flush into the desk

when you tackle the cable managment have you thought of adding in a faulse floor or somthing of that nature as i think that would help cover up alot of the cables, also so sort of raised floor arround the mobo (so it looks like the mobo is sunk into it) would cover up all the usb ports and even cover the inside walls and floor with some sort of black felt (or somthing that isnt dusty) would look very sexy

i just have this grand picture of looking through the glass top and seeing this almost naked mobo (minimal wires visable) just looking like its floating there surrounded by some sort of black velvet on the walls and base...

god dam thast almsot pc pron to me..lol, if only i had a good desk to do this too


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, in the end im wanting to get some acoustic mat for the mobo bit so its all black, and the mobo tray im making is going to be black. This is just the 'beta' if you like, it's gunna be kinda different in the end, i just need to get the supplies.

About the cables, im going to have holes more-or-less under the mobo so they can just slip straight down. And the on/off button, im still thinking.

For USBs, i have a 4-in-1 next to my HDD on the bottom shelf.

Oh, and just my luck. ChilledPC are out of stock on all their ACRyan Meshes.


----------



## red268 (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome!! I saw a desk mod before and have been itching to see someone else do it too!! Great job so far, keep up the good work


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2008)

Having the power button mounted flush with the desk would be awesome, either that or a big red button you can smack to turn your rig on


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks amazing, I'm inspired i have the perfect desk for it too, just need the money for the actual system parts 



Exavier said:


> nice idea, I like
> I wouldn't like having to keep opening the case to get to the USB's though



just get a USB hub like a 4-in-1 or something and run it to the top of your desk, i believe they even have 12-in-ones lol that's a bit overboard though



kyle2020 said:


> either that or a big red button you can smack to turn your rig on



wow, i really love the big red button idea, I'm all for that one that would be awesome


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> Looks amazing, I'm inspired i have the perfect desk for it too, just need the money for the actual system parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, either that or a beasty plunger like off roadrunner cartoons haha.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2008)

lol, too late  Ive ordered the blue ring one. Mesh was out of stock so ill be getting that later on. Im getting some more wood tomorrow.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 29, 2008)

keep us updated and don't forget that thanks button  j/k
but yeah, keep us happy, post plenty of pics


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 29, 2008)

will do, i cant do anything till tonight when more wood arrives. Ive ordered the button, that should be coming soon. But Mesh was out of stock. Oh, and my neons broke randomly... lol.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> Oh, and my neons broke randomly... lol.



NOOOOO lol.

Oh by the way, do neons ever burn out? I have them in my system. Im just curous.


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 29, 2008)

A big thumbs up on this one. 

A very original and cool concept!


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 29, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> NOOOOO lol.
> 
> Oh by the way, do neons ever burn out? I have them in my system. Im just curous.



I don't know, i bought AC Ryan ones and havn't use them much. Might just be a electrical / cable issue tho.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> I don't know, i bought AC Ryan ones and havn't use them much. Might just be a electrical / cable issue tho.



well i looked it up and over lime the gas dissapates (A LONG TIME) but shorter term malfunctions could be caused by a small crack causing the gas to escape faster, also the electrodes wear out but again that takes a very long time.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmm ok. Well, they did flash on and then off last time they actually so maybe it's time for a new pair.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

yah dont sweat it you can get them for like $5

http://www.coolerguys.com/cathodes.html


----------



## MKmods (Oct 29, 2008)

well done!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

yah, its really great you have done an amazing job with this


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 30, 2008)

ok, ive got the mobo tray and two sides fitted with black spray paint. The switch has just arrived so ill find and place for that an fit it. Im not gunna take any pictures until i have all the sides 'blackened'.

Thanks for the replies people


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking forward to it mate!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

wow i want to see this switch, since you aren't taking pictures, you think you could post a link of where you got it?

sounds greet keep us posted


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 30, 2008)

hmm, the switch is abit more complex that i assumed. That Link that you provided didn't really help as my switch has 6 plugs and the link one has 4. So, does anyone know how to work my switch? 

Switch


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

huh no idea mate, sorry

I'll look around for ya


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2008)

Your best bet would be to send a PM with pictures and a detailed question to MK, or post that on here and hope he and / or someone with modding experience of his calibre takes a look! Id help but my modding experience goes as far as cutting and spraying haha.


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 30, 2008)

Holy shit nice! Teach me how to do it!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Your best bet would be to send a PM with pictures and a detailed question to MK, or post that on here and hope he and / or someone with modding experience of his calibre takes a look! Id help but my modding experience goes as far as cutting and spraying haha.



yup thats what i would do


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 31, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> yup thats what i would do



Sky your posting so much on this forum its unreal 

Slow down man! take it slooowwwww!


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would have to say this is the COOLEST thing I have ever soon.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Sky your posting so much on this forum its unreal
> 
> Slow down man! take it slooowwwww!



no, i've had toooooo many cokes lol

Edit: whats wrong with posting a lot?


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 31, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> no, i've had toooooo many cokes lol
> 
> Edit: whats wrong with posting a lot?



haha 

Nothing mate, just dont go spamming threads, quickest way to land an infraction!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

wait am i spamming? i didnt know, what am i not soposed to be doing?...


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 31, 2008)

1 question: Where'd you put the power suppply?


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 31, 2008)

He says he put it in the bottom shelf..so I'd assume it's sitting right under all of it in the cabinet.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2008)

yea, its right below the mobo on a shelf with HDD, CD and a Fan controller. 

This is the Switch

Its got 6 pins on the back. I got the LED working from the mobo, but the power is confusing.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

what do you have for cooling in the drawer w/ the PSU? its an enclosed space right?


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2008)

the PSU is out of the back like it would be on a case, other than that theres one Arctic Fan blowing air in.

Oh, just ordered my Meshx


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> the PSU is out of the back like it would be on a case, other than that theres one Arctic Fan blowing air in.
> 
> Oh, just ordered my Meshx



sounds good

whats a meshx?


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2008)

like the HexMesh you get on fans sometimes. It's to go on the front, where the blue fans are to help with dust, also to improve looks.

Im going to cut and spray some wood for front and back of desk (inside) so that is completely black. Then when i fix my neons... well... Wait and see.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> like the HexMesh you get on fans sometimes. It's to go on the front, where the blue fans are to help with dust, also to improve looks.



ohhhh right i knew that



> I'm going to cut and spray some wood for front and back of desk (inside) so that is completely black.



that will be preety sweet



> Then when i fix my neons... well... Wait and see.



cant wait


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's awesome. Great idea, I too now have an overwhelming urge to delve into carpentry temporarily.  Love the desktop on the screen too, lest we ever forget the cake was a lie.......


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2008)

**Update**

Woohoo, next step done. Pictures:

























I havn't made the back and front black yet, it's really cold where iam and the paints taking it's time. Updates are Black sides and tray, fixed neons and cable management. Still to do:

Front and Back Panels (Black wise)
Sanding and Staining of window ledge
Add meshx and button

Thanks again for the posts guys 


Oh yea, the screws at the side are temp, the old ones broke. Need to find correct size.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 31, 2008)

^ too right about the paint. 7 hours after spraying my Jr yesterday, some bits were still wet :shadedshu

Damn english weather! haha.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

wow that is sweet!!! i've been waiting for that pic update, its coming great, the neons really add to it!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2008)

wow, temps are awesome! This is with playing COH:OF on max Graphics for 1:30hours:

CPU Min: 28 / 32
CPU Max: 43 / 40
GPU Min: 20
GPU Max: 25

25c max! Oh lord!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

lol thats unthinkable really in a regular case, so its performance skyrockets as well as the looks!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2008)

Slam! i got the power button working, with big thanks to MK Mods!. It looks great, highly recommended. Ill be mounting it on the inside of the leg area. When ive mounted it, ill get pictures.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 1, 2008)

looks great, now i wana swop my crappy glass pc desk  lol


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 1, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> wow, temps are awesome! This is with playing COH:OF on max Graphics for 1:30hours:
> 
> CPU Min: 28 / 32
> CPU Max: 43 / 40
> ...



What the sh*t!! Ur damn lucky to get those temps. Get some water and get it to negative.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2008)

haha, im not sure. Maybe after xmas. Want to see how this goes first.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 1, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> haha, im not sure. Maybe after xmas. Want to see how this goes first.



i was just joking. Don't waste ur money, you already got very good temps.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

lol i wonder if having the chip/card too cold hurts performance?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 1, 2008)

yep, every peice of hardware has a stable running temperature.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2008)

mesh arrived just now, so im going to get that cut and spray some more panels. Pictures later on.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 1, 2008)

This is looking very nice so far, I really like it.  I was going to suggest rotating the motherboard 90 degrees so that it's more in line with the airflow, but with the temps you're already getting I don't it matters


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

lookig forward to a pic update!


----------



## Exavier (Nov 1, 2008)

this is coming together reaal nice  good work moonpig


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> Slam! i got the power button working, with big thanks to MK Mods!. It looks great, highly recommended. Ill be mounting it on the inside of the leg area. When ive mounted it, ill get pictures.


You are very welcome, those switches can be a bit of a pain but once wired add a very nice touch in any comp.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2008)

**Update**

I have the mesh! Picture:





Only afew things left now. Once again, thanks for the replies and ideas people!

The power button is going on the dark bit at the bottom right, so next to me left knee. I thought it would be different. Also, i cant really mount it onto as the wood is like 1 1/2 inch think.


And yes, that is innocent in the background. Damn nice!


----------



## Guru Janitor (Nov 2, 2008)

This is such an amazing mod!  I would love to have a desk like this

Great work man!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2008)

haha, thanks. It's surprisingly easy (not that easy). Im not exactly talented at carpentry, but i managed this.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

wow that looks sweet, nice mod


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to bring this up so late in the game, but wouldnt the compnents stay cooler if the mobo tray was turned 90* to the right, or clockwise a quarter turn?

Just a few pennies of thought to ponder on.

Great job on the mod tho all around, looks like a great way to save a ton of room. Plus my top drawer ends up as a catch-all anyways. I'd rather have it used like this!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry to bring this up so late in the game, but wouldnt the compnents stay cooler if the mobo tray was turned 90* to the right, or clockwise a quarter turn?



When i was planning it i thought about this, and basically it looks weird 90* as its longer than the window and only mm's off the edge. My temps are fine atm though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 2, 2008)

I sort of figured it was thought of at least once...still, great job !


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 2, 2008)

That looks stunning. A great combo of form and function with a bit of eye candy thrown in for good measure. Glad you worked it all out. You moved pretty fast.

The one thing that sticks out to me is the mesh...it's just sort of tacked on. You need to edge it in C channel or trap it between the fans and the opening rather than laying it across...just my opinion. Those edge are going to bite you.

Good work!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> That looks stunning. A great combo of form and function with a bit of eye candy thrown in for good measure. Glad you worked it all out. You moved pretty fast.
> 
> The one thing that sticks out to me is the mesh...it's just sort of tacked on. You need to edge it in C channel or trap it between the fans and the opening rather than laying it across...just my opinion. Those edge are going to bite you.
> 
> Good work!



i agree, i'd say just work on the edges a bit and it would look a lot better


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

my guess is it if you turned it a quarter turn it would cool the cpu and other components more, and maybe somewhat less on the gpu card.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2008)

the mesh was my first go, i have some left for attempt number 2. To be honest, i really can't be bothered to re-do the motherboard. It took long enough first time round.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> the mesh was my first go, i have some left for attempt number 2. To be honest, i really can't be bothered to re-do the motherboard. It took long enough first time round.



don't redo it! i don't know why they think you need better cooling...


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

he don't need better cooling, evidentley lol, but it was just a suggestion.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2008)

i want to get other things finished before i redo meshes etc.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

i think its much better this way (visual wise)


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

personally at it is, it looks more than fine.


----------



## Exavier (Nov 3, 2008)

innocent is nice but you sure get sick of it stacking it for a living  show us pics of the draws underneath too, the bits you're not showing off


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 4, 2008)

well, it's nothing special. I didn't put any effort into looks for that bit. It's simply 'doing the job'.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 4, 2008)

And doing it well. that's a great desk mod for sure. Very clean.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 4, 2008)

I think it probably does look better having the board like it is than it would rotated, so it's like "wide-screen" (and our field of vision is wider than it is tall).  But I just kinda thought of rotating it as a knee-jerk reaction like "omg the air-flow isn't going the right way!", but it doesn't matter since you're getting nice temps anyways.

As for the mesh, I agree that something needs done about the edges.  Personally, I would have cut circular holes instead of squares, and try to get the edges of the mesh to go inside the edges of the cut.  Basically, on the inside of the desk, groove around the edge of the cut just enough to have the mesh fit into the grooves and be close to the outside of the desk.  Then round the "lip" that the mesh will be pressed against towards the inside so that it will appear more flush with the mesh.

This way, it would look much cleaner and allow plenty of space for filters between the fan and mesh.  You don't want something as nice-looking as that getting all dusty now do you?  Plus the filters should help dim/diffuse the light and make it softer.

I realize that you can't really make the holes circular now and the fans will look odd if they're not almost flush with the outside, but you can still try what I suggested with making the groove for the mesh to fit into.

Sorry if any of that is difficult to understand, I'm having trouble thinking how to explain my ideas   Good work nonetheless, it's very nice-looking


----------



## SpookyWillow (Nov 4, 2008)

i think theJesus means use a router on the edges like you have done with the glass top so the mesh mounts flush with the wood,  thats what i would do as like others have said, that mesh will bite and take a nice chunk too lol.

nice mod,i did something similar a few years back but it never looked as neat and tidy as that.  probably the best thing about it though is that if you get burgled you know your pc aint going nowhere lmao!!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 4, 2008)

SpookyWillow said:


> nice mod,i did something similar a few years back but it never looked as neat and tidy as that.  probably the best thing about it though is that if you get burgled you know your pc aint going nowhere lmao!!



haha, my room is near a door in my house... so...



theJesus said:


> Sorry if any of that is difficult to understand, I'm having trouble thinking how to explain my ideas   Good work nonetheless, it's very nice-looking



Nar, i understand. Iam going to do the mesh idea, by following the lines of the panel then folding about 1cm around the back and tacking it on there. This is the first time ive ever used mesh, so in a way im experimenting.

Sorry about a lack of updates, but ive had abit of college work to do.

Thanks for replies.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

nice idea for the mesh that shall solve it


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, that idea will work just fine.  I've actually never used mesh before except some that came pre-cut and shaped for my 25cm fans, I was just rambling about some ideas in my head.  I don't even remember exactly what I was trying to say, I was so tired 

edit:  btw, my gf and I both think it kinda looks like a face from the front   Although, for my part, that could be cuz I've become accustomed to seeing faces in everything from sites like 4chan


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Yeah, that idea will work just fine.  I've actually never used mesh before except some that came pre-cut and shaped for my 25cm fans, I was just rambling about some ideas in my head.  I don't even remember exactly what I was trying to say, I was so tired
> 
> edit:  btw, my gf and I both think it kinda looks like a face from the front   Although, for my part, that could be cuz I've become accustomed to seeing faces in everything from sites like 4chan



HAH! yah it does!! lol I knew that, I love that you realized it! My dad actually takes pictures of things with faces in it!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 5, 2008)

hmmm... I suppose, lol.


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 5, 2008)

it does! it does!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry to bring this up so late in the game, but wouldnt the compnents stay cooler if the mobo tray was turned 90* to the right, or clockwise a quarter turn?
> 
> Just a few pennies of thought to ponder on.
> 
> Great job on the mod tho all around, looks like a great way to save a ton of room. Plus my top drawer ends up as a catch-all anyways. I'd rather have it used like this!



lol..............................


----------



## iStink (Nov 5, 2008)

really great idea and it looks awesome.


----------



## r9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Is this a thread for lanparty box mods 
just put wheels on that thing. I just gave you a idea 
Reading this thread I would not be too surprised even if you put engine on that thing


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 7, 2008)

100th post!

Well, i don't have any pictures. Thats because nothing has changed. But this is whats currently been worked on:

Cutting and spraying wood for back fans.
Cutting metal for Graphics and Sound Card support.
Ordering new mesh for final idea.

After that, it should be pretty much done for now. Thanks again for support people.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like 99 posts to me 

Congrats anyways since you're close enough   What's your final idea for the mesh?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

jesus you are post 102


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

oops, I thought he meant 100 posts for him, not the thread


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> oops, I thought he meant 100 posts for him, not the thread



oh good point because it wasnt either lol he was post 101 on this thread and it was his 99th post so idk...


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, the average of those two numbers is still 100, so I think that makes it 100% win


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, well. 100th Post for me, 107th post for thread.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 8, 2008)

Need More Pics


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 8, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Need More Pics



Nothings really happened. Ive been too lazy to do owt. Maybe soon though.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> ok, well. 100th Post for me, 107th post for thread.



congrats, ur well on ur way to becoming a spammer like the rest of us


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

wow... i wana be like the rest of you, haha.................................................................

ok being serious(ish) now you've inspired me, if i spelt that right i can't be arsed to check, anyways i'm now thinking of ways i can mod my water dragons viv


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 9, 2008)

good man, it's fun and the end product is worth it. I say, plan then go for it.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

i'd like some sort of techy look about it, not got any idea's yet but im sure i'll think of something or someone come up with some idea's lol.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

always good to have a new modder!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

speaking of modding, ... sorry moonpig i know this is your thread!

tomorrow im taking my gigabyte 3D cooler to get altered so it should be cooling my 6400BE by tomorrow night... if things go to plan


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

speaking of it being his thread we need to stop talking about our own stuff


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

well, we have got a little side tracked since the last pic update lol. but hey, we're keeping the thread alive


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 9, 2008)

haha, it's alright. I don't mind.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

alright good ta know


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 17, 2008)

well, heres the long awaited update. Reason for the delay is ive had alot of college work and just waiting for stuff to come. F*cking global money issues didn't help. Everything cost more!












Just need to get the new meshx and cut the black panel for the back fans.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 17, 2008)

Sure blame all the rich bastards...



I know I do.

Love that mod


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 17, 2008)

what do ya'll think to the button?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

wow thats a sweet button!!! wohoo I'm so excited for you lol I want it...

nice placement on it too, well done


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 5, 2008)

erm... sorry?

Edit: There was a guy trying to sell me UGGs :/


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice mod,, looks very well done.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 3, 2009)

hey that button ideas is quite kwl man, i first thought it was some sort of key to lock the door shut haha ave u fixed that or does it still blow open


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 3, 2009)

I LOVE that. Best case going !


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 3, 2009)

That is an awesome idea and it looks great.  the neon is awesome


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 6, 2009)

well boys, I think my desk is finally finished. I received my Monitor and Graphics Card today and i've got em fitted. 

I'll be uploading pictures to the 'Case Mod' section for votes etc.

Thanks alot to all the people who helped me and stuck by this thread. Thanks folks.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 6, 2009)

damn, now all i can hear is that damn Moonpig advert jingle going through my head.....
congratulations on the finished mod. have a beer on me, you've earned it!


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks matey. 

Look out for my Mod on the Case Gallery tonight


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 13, 2009)

It's up.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1917.html


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

Honestly I love this mod.  It's perfect.  Every computer should fit into a sweet desk.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 13, 2009)

haha, thanks matey. I only realised today that im really lucky on the size of the draw. With the mobo being centered and the 8800GTX having the DVI coming out, it just touches the wall... lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 13, 2009)

just a question mate how are ur vga and souncards held inplace? or arnt they


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 13, 2009)

the cut of wood at the bottom is just enough for them to be stable. Other than that, they arn't touched, so they don't need to be bolted down.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 5, 2009)

ok, update. Im gunna be posting pictures soonish. This is whats changed:

4 new 120mm fans. This is in my room and if it on at night, the neon one kinda restrict sleeping... lol
New layout below and a new HDD (Thanks Kyle)
New Mesh. 

However, the wall behind my computer isn't the same... it's just bricks at the moment... lol.


----------



## |eLiTe (Mar 17, 2009)

Very very good! Looks amazing


----------



## |eLiTe (Mar 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Honestly I love this mod.  It's perfect.  Every computer should fit into a sweet desk.



Agreed


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys obviously have style


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

wow, revival. 

Thanks for the posts people. 

Keep tuned, i was going to update this thread (along with a new CaseMod entry) within a week.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool mod moonpig!
Please post an update coz this is a good mod, im also rating it in the gallery.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 17, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> wow, revival.
> 
> Thanks for the posts people.
> 
> Keep tuned, i was going to update this thread (along with a new CaseMod entry) within a week.



About time we seen something new from you on this post


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

oi, matey. I need money before i can upgrade... lol. And no-one wants owt off me 

Anyways, give it afew days!


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 17, 2009)

Moddin your desk to be our system case didn't cost much right? ... You have proved you don't need much money


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 17, 2009)

when i first saw this i though it was an awsome idea. I want to do it now as well, a very nice way to hold everything.

Thought about making the DVD open up, without having to open the desk door?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

yea, but i don't want to incase i make a cutting mistake. 

I would have it below the switch, but meh.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 17, 2009)

@Moonpig... I was going to say exactly the same.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

lol, as for cost. Yes, it didn't cost alot. But i had to buy fans etc.

Now, you spoilt it. I currently buying and building a watercooling kit to be mounted on the desk.

It was going to be a surprise... but no... lol.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 17, 2009)

ohhhh that'll be purty, it better have UV dye


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

lol, just wait... lol


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 18, 2009)

MoonPig that's nice,really!!
Wow thanks
now i think mine looks like garbage


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 18, 2009)

I swear i told a co-worker i was going to do something like that,just my thought was just make a cupboard rack the case with nothing showing but after seeing that-yeah ok-maybe not- that's a really nice in-desk pc
You gonna put wheels on it make a mobile in-desk lol!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2009)

haha, i can't. My room slopes slightly.... lol

Well, plastic's going to be abit late as the company decided not to ship it today... So, wait abit longer on that. As for the watercooling, that'll be soon.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 18, 2009)

how does your room slope? is it on a ship?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2009)

.... lol. 

No, im in the basement, but its the basement if you look at the front of the house, and the ground if you look at the back. The drive to the side is a slope. My room slopes only abit, but its kinda noticable if you 6ft - you wont be able to standup straight at the far end... lol. Im 5' 8" though


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> ok, update. Im gunna be posting pictures soonish. This is whats changed:
> 
> 4 new 120mm fans. This is in my room and if it on at night, the neon one kinda restrict sleeping... lol
> New layout below and a new HDD (Thanks Kyle)
> ...



cant wait to see the new adds great job so far MoonPig keep up the good work


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 20, 2009)

yah same here, and I have the same problem, my red and blue neons make it tough to sleep cause i need a dark room to sleep


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 20, 2009)

can't you switch off the neons? my CCFLs came with switches that allows independent on/off action


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 20, 2009)

i can switch off cathodes. But not the fans. Ive replaced them anyways.

Smokey fans ftw.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

Right, unfortunately i might have to hold off with the water cooling for abit. Hopefully i wont, but i might. On the other hand, i will still be working on the HD+CD Cage. So expect that.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 21, 2009)

we're expecting it with baited breath!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

Taster.

Rest of the kits costing £10 postage! 

Thursday should be an exciting day


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude this is the first time i've seen this and I have to say..


FUCKING ROCKS!!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> .... lol.
> 
> No, im in the basement, but its the basement if you look at the front of the house, and the ground if you look at the back. The drive to the side is a slope. My room slopes only abit, but its kinda noticable if you 6ft - you wont be able to standup straight at the far end... lol. Im 5' 8" though




Does every house in yorkshire do that? As my walls are not straight and I occasionally roll in my chair.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha, maybe. Where about are you?


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well, ive been working on a desk mod and im finally at the stage where my computer is actually in my desk and working. I don't have any pictures from the first start, but i have some of its 'beta' stage.
> 
> ...



That is some insane mod manit looks so awsome!! plus you have the same cooler as i


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

Correction, had. lol. 

Got a Zalman Reserator at the moment, but should have a new WaterCooling kit this week.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Correction, had. lol.
> 
> Got a Zalman Reserator at the moment, but should have a new WaterCooling kit this week.



then no respect man


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

haha, i have one in my room though...


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> haha, i have one in my room though...


----------



## suraswami (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> haha, i have one in my room though...



LOL 

Moonpig - I just saw ur first post and lol.  But u know, one of the best mods done here.  I like it.

Good work.

So if I have multi-draw table, I can integrate all the servers, desktops etc into one desk with 1 I/O and 1 monitor


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, and go for it. Saves space 

Also limits you to what you can buy, yipee. haha.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Thanks, and go for it. Saves space
> 
> Also limits you to what you can buy, yipee. haha.



I told my wife, if I manage to save up some money, I am building like this and build a wall and door and lock it so she doesn't come in when i am in love with my new gf (multi-draw PC).


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

haha. I take no responsibility for those that use this and loose their family. haha.

Seriously though, go for it. It's fun, and TPU members help out alot with ideas, very useful.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> haha. I take no responsibility for those that use this and loose their family. haha.
> 
> Seriously though, go for it. It's fun, and TPU members help out alot with ideas, very useful.



yup yup yup, pc mod is fun and i have already done one and posted here.  almost close of needing one but no time.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

link?

I'm intrigued.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Haha, maybe. Where about are you?



teh barnsley.
You?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats so cool.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 23, 2009)

cant wait to see how this watercooling kit turns out



MoonPig said:


> haha. I take no responsibility for those that use this and loose their family. haha.
> 
> *Seriously though, go for it. It's fun, and TPU members help out alot with ideas, very useful.*



and yah, we are a bit more than just behaving spectators 

I also posted a mod here, it is on a break now lol I got really frustrated with it.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> teh barnsley.
> You?



Crofton 



SkyKast said:


> cant wait to see how this watercooling kit turns out



Me too lol



SkyKast said:


> I also posted a mod here, it is on a break now lol I got really frustrated with it.



Yea, you lazy git, get on with it... lol


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 23, 2009)

hah yah i will, i dont know what im going to do though :/


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> link?
> 
> I'm intrigued.



If u r still interested, sorry didn't see ur post sooner.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79612


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

thats really cool!!!

and moonpig I'm anxious to see this water cooled desk!

the next thing you need to do is make the screen fold down flush with the desk then hydraulic up with the touch of a button lol


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 28, 2009)

that would be James Bond-levels of cool!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

haha awesome way of sayin' it!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, due to some unfortunate problems regarding my motherboard and RoyalMail, im left motherboard-less. On a good note, i found a "Asus Maximus II Formula P45" for £110. That will be arriving on Tuesday. 

There will still be a watercool 'Computer', but not a desk. I can't do my plan untill i get claim money from Royal Mail, or i sell some stuff. Sorry folks. 

Other good news though, i finally got my Acrylic and got it cut. 'tis hard. Now, i need advice on cutting a square within the acrylic for the fan. I have a jigsaw, will that work?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

NOOO I'm sorry to hear that man

and I wouldnt cut it with a jigsaw it might crack unless you use a very fine toothed blade, maybee a rotary tool like a dremel


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm.. I don't have a dremel. I should be able to get a fine blade for cheap though.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 2, 2009)

*Update*

Well, my 240mm Rad and 2 x 120mm fans arrived just now. So when i take out my board this afternoon, i'll be 'mounting' it and getting some pictures for y'all.

I'll probably mount the Pump aswell.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Before I joined the TPU forums this was the first mod I saw, loved it then, still love it now can't wait for updated pictures!


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Before I joined the TPU forums this was the first mod I saw, loved it then, still love it now can't wait for updated pictures!



I agree it's a top class design  ... MoonPig could go into business with this 

I'm trying to get hold of a desk like that to do my own though


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

sweet loking foward to seeing the rad mounted


----------



## vladmire (Apr 4, 2009)

imho, change the design of your table. kinda old and crappy design. make it more futuristic. again, imho mate. no offense .. peace ..


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 4, 2009)

Finished Tuesday.

And 'Vladmire', this desk was custom made for me 8 years ago, im not gunna throw it away. I only modded it afew months back.


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 4, 2009)

hmm, that rad looks familiar


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 5, 2009)

vladmire said:


> imho, change the design of your table. kinda old and crappy design. make it more futuristic. again, imho mate. no offense .. peace ..



Thats bullcrap man!  theres such a thing as blending old with new... and it works right here @Moonpigs desktop mod!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 5, 2009)

I actually think that its a bit rustic makes it even cooler.

Like it has all kinds of hidden secrets


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice, pics with the watercooling in action soon? 

But yes, I really like the suggestion earlier to silicone the glass in, incase of water spills, or possibly just a small black neoprene liner around the inside bevel that the glass rests on, to prevent leaking through.

But GRILL THOSE FANS before someone cuts a finger! 

<-- major fan of wood designs! (LOL)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2009)

haha thanks.

I'm going to start on a new front when i finish this water cooling (Tuesday), and a new Hard-Drive (Tuesday, hopefully). 

As for grills, i'm going to try different ways with the fans: Sucking, blowing, both... Or cutting two circles behing the fans so theres two more fans blowing over the motherboard - thats abit ambitious though.

After this, it should be finished, and i can start saving for other things that arn't computers... lol. I'll also be adding a new entry to the mod galllery.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2009)

glad to see you keeping this thread alive and its really cool watching the desk/comp evolve.


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 6, 2009)

Very cool project. Puts a cool new twist to desktop.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

Right, everythings ordered for tomorrow. I did one thing by Paypal though, so im unsure about that. We'll see by 5pm today.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

nice nice the RAD looks good, but hes right you need to gril those fans

also are you using UV dye in your liquid cooling?


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 6, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> nice nice the RAD looks good, but hes right you need to gril those fans
> 
> also are you using UV dye in your liquid cooling?



you could say it's RADical (*hears groans across TPUland*)


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well, ive been working on a desk mod and im finally at the stage where my computer is actually in my desk and working. I don't have any pictures from the first start, but i have some of its 'beta' stage.
> 
> ...


Great stuff.  Want a really cool on/off switch? go to Autozone and get one there!

When I own my own house, i will mount one on the wall


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

*groans* ... lol

Yea, UV Green. But i'm not having any neons, yet.

WaterCoolingUK havn't sent me an email saying my orders been sent yet, so i'm abit worried . But theres still time and its RoyalMail, so collection is like 5pm.

Expect pictures by tomorrow night, if everything goes well.

@3870x2, I have a switch... lol. And a wall mounted computer would be funny, especially if you framed it... lol.


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> *groans* ... lol
> 
> Yea, UV Green. But i'm not having any neons, yet.
> 
> ...



Ha, that last bit would be great!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

hmmm... i went to check the status of my order on WaterCoolingUK and it said it was 'on hold' I check why and i used a discount code that only users with 25+ posts on OC3D.com can use.

So i've sent a ticket off and askd them to add on the £7 i got off and sent it today.

I hope they do... i really can't be arsed waiting anymore!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

Right, they claim they close at 4:30 and i havn't had an email back. So i'm guessing its not been posted. That's abit annoying... Looks like its Wednesday ladies.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

ladies? grr

but yah I hate those kinda' companies, so annoying


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

So, tomorrow i'll be getting a Hard-Drive and some thermal paste... meaning i can stare at my computer untill Wednesday when i can actually use it


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

haha I shouldnr laugh cause thats the worst! kinda like when I had my whole rig put together and the PSU was coming in 2 days...


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

yea, thing is, i havn't properly had a computer for two weeks!

Also, i can't even install Windows7 on the new HD, I DON'T HAVE COOLING!!! ARGH!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

wait what does cooling have to do with windows 7?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm guessing that i couldn't install Win7 on a bare E8600... lol


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

hahaha ohhh right I thought you were talking about cooling for your HDD, I was like..ummm hes crazy


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

haha, no. I might be able to attach it to this computer to install Win7... so then on Wednesday i'm ready in the morning... 

hmmmm


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

cheeeya do it, the sooner this thing turns on and looks all green and cool the sooner I'll be happy


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

haha, there's no neons..... yet....


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

grrrrz: http://www.directron.com/neonlights.html


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138699

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138694

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138692

Those are a few diffrent kind of neons 

Personally i like the first one on the list


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

hmmm... I may just opt for the ACRyan efforts. I already have some, gunna see if i can get them working.


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 6, 2009)

you know, MoonPig, it's just occurred to me...you could be starting a new phenomenon - new ways of stealthing PCs around the home! think about it: first your desk, next up a bookcase and as has been mentioned, a wall! the possibilities are endless!
also, sorry to hear about the delay for your stuff.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

In that case, im going to patent the idea of not having your computer in a case or benching table... lol.

Thanks man, tis really annoying!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

i could be wrong but i beleive ACRyan is more expensive with that type of stuff then the link I posted, i would check but its a hassle with my cell


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2009)

haha. Ok, their quite cheap here. £5 for 2x 30cm Cathodes...


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm, Really looking forward to seeing rthe finished product moon!

As a side note, does anyone know where I can get sound activated modules for neons in the UK? Cannot find them anywhere!

Oh and looks like I"m upgrading to a watercooled system soon. Just pricing one up


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2009)

Their expensive!

Tip, get 25 posts on Overclock3d.net - then WaterCoolingUK give you free postage. That's what im going for future use-age. Seems a decent forum too, mostly UK people.

And i don't know about sound-activated neons. Clappers would be cool 

My OcUK delivery just arrived. I have a WD 500GB Black next to me  - gunna install Win7 on it once *cough* Heroes has downloaded.

Oh, and WCUK just sent me an Email, their sending the rest of my Loop for tomorrow. Royal Mail aswell, so it'll be here in the morning 

I'm so happy!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

great so it will be set up by Thursday?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2009)

Wednesday man, WEDNESDAY!!


----------



## demonbrawn (Apr 7, 2009)

Hah, this is a great custom job. Much props to ya and I am eager to see the finished product. If my desk weren't all glass, I would be tempted to try something similar!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha, well it has been a long trip, fustrating at times, but mostly fun. I encourage everyone to have a go at mods, their fun, beneficial and interesting to the TPU members.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2009)

Today's present. Sorry about the blur.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

good lol it was about time you got some screen on that


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, WaterCoolingUK have decided not to post my order... so now i'm going to have to wait till tomorrow. Great.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 8, 2009)

SHIT, whats with these people?!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

meh, at least now when i order from them - i'll be getting free delivery 

They seem to stock decent stuff too: WcUK


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, i promised you all finished pictures today. And well, you can blame WcUK. I ordered:

6 x 1/4 BSPP - 1/2 Hose Tail EK
and i got
5 x 1/4 BSPP - 1/2 Hose Tail EK and 1 x Random sized barb.

Meaning, i can't complete my computer today... this is taking the piss now.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

So first the delay the order, then it arrives with a wrong part. WTF!

You've got my sympathys mate, it you really havent been having a good few weeks in the computer world


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

yea, 3 weeks without a computer. My Steam hours are 0... even when i go on holiday their above that!

I've emailed them, "look to respond within 24hours" - they dare respond after that!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

You might be a pushed with the the Bank Holidays though. I'd get on the blower today.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

unlucky man, first your maximus and now this?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Maximus, then order money, then this 

I'm a sad panda.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

At least you got the Maximus fixed in the end. You called em yet? Or you might not get a response till Tuesday.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got this:

Morning,

Looks like an EK G/14” - 3/8” Fitting that, another ½” is on it’s way to you today via Royal Mail.

Regards
Rob Creathorne

Sales Director
Components UK Ltd


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

so you'll be recieving them tomorrow?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully tomorrow.

Everythings fitted and ready for this barb. Got all the Tubing cut. Just need to figure out how to get the liquid into the res... lol. I'll get a picture.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

It should arive Saturday if its sent First Class, Tomorrow and Monday is a Bank Holiday, so no post.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

probs tomorrow, being that it's small and everything i've sent 1st class has arrived the next day .

Fingers crossed


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Images uploading.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, here we are:


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

wow . . . I really like how this all comes together moon, im very impressed - it looks so tidy inside the main are too - not cluttered or anything. Major props to you my man!

Are you confident though that a 12cm rad can cope with both your CPU and VGA?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Very, i'm thinking the airflow will help. And my Rooms ambient temperature is low because of the Extractor Fan.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> probs tomorrow, being that it's small and everything i've sent 1st class has arrived the next day .
> 
> Fingers crossed



But tomorrow is a Bank Holiday


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

meh, they best. Lazy gits.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

No I mean there will be no post tomorrow. No post till Saturday. Then no post till Tuesday after that.

What is supporting you graphics card just the water pipe?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

power cables, tight fit on the DVI plate and the water pipe i cut to the perfect length.


----------



## demonbrawn (Apr 9, 2009)

wow, the inside is just... beautiful! Great job moon. I guess working with a wood desk would make it very easy to custom cut holes wherever you need to in order to make it extremely simple to hide wires.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

and wheres the final tube going? as in it goes from cpu to graphics, then where? I dont see the final tube.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> and wheres the final tube going? as in it goes from cpu to graphics, then where? I dont see the final tube.



You can see it just hanging there aiming down towards the NB, he doesnt have it attahced cus they didnt send out all the barbs


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 9, 2009)

nice job moon, looks great so far, hopefully they get those parts to you! Are companies in the UK always thar unreliable in the aspect of shipping?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

No just some.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, this is first real issue i've had. It's just unlucky that it was now... lol.

The tube in resting on the NB heatsink waiting for the Barb.

Anyone got any ideas on how to fill the Res?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Well, this is first real issue i've had. It's just unlucky that it was now... lol.
> 
> The tube in resting on the NB heatsink waiting for the Barb.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to fill the Res?



Shouldnt it be upright so you can take the top off?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Yea, but i didn't want to mount it upright. I may be able to fill it on a slant, then put the lid back on.

I dno, i'll figure something out.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

Was the ability to fill the res a bit of an after thought moon?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

No... lol. I had ideas. I've figured that out, should be fine.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 9, 2009)

off topic.

I wish your name was not what your name is, when ever I scroll and see your name I get the stupid jingle from the stupid damn advert!

And that you have the logo as your avatar just exacerbates things 

Going to go mad, as long as no one on the forum gets the name " skills centre" I should be okay.  now that ad makes me crazy.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm going to make a massive "MoonPig + Skills Centre" sig when my computers up and running


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 9, 2009)

i don't know how these new-fangled fancy res' work, but isn't there a third port on those things? i'd suggest making a fill port on the surface of your table and connect some tubing to that and the res.


----------



## Skills Centre (Apr 9, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> off topic.
> 
> I wish your name was not what your name is, when ever I scroll and see your name I get the stupid jingle from the stupid damn advert!
> 
> ...



sooo... what were you saying?

HAHAHA


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG THATS AMAZING... lol, well played.

@Chryonn, I was thinking that, but it's a little too late to buy one now. And if Alex is right about Royalmail not delivering tomorrow, then i'll be with out till next Tuesday... meaning 1 month without a computer... :O


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 9, 2009)

Skills Centre said:


> sooo... what were you saying?
> 
> HAHAHA





Nice wheels mate!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

I has an idea!

There is the 3rd spot for a barb on the very end of the res - order another barb, cut a hole in your desk and run some tubing from that barb up through the hole and plug it off with a stopper so its flush with the table top? That way you can just pour fluid in and gravity will take it down and into the res?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

I've already figured it out. Quite simple too, hard to explain in typing though. Costs me nothing but 5mins. Also means it'll be completly full.

I'll do it tomorrow, if royal mail deliver.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I've already figured it out. Quite simple too, hard to explain in typing though. Costs me nothing but 5mins. Also means it'll be completly full.
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow, if royal mail deliver.



ghetto it up in paint


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, its more a movement... and this computer doesnt have flash... let alone handle it.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 10, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> OMG THATS AMAZING... lol, well played.
> 
> @Chryonn, I was thinking that, but it's a little too late to buy one now. And if Alex is right about Royalmail not delivering tomorrow, then i'll be with out till next Tuesday... meaning 1 month without a computer... :O



haha thanks, thought it would be funny...

HAHA thats funny, nice sig/avvy combo!
haha he must have been really bored to create an account, make a sig and make an avvy lol


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 10, 2009)

true, but good. lol.

Royal Mail decided not to deliver today, so hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> true, but good. lol.
> 
> Royal Mail decided not to deliver today, so hopefully tomorrow.



I did say they wouldnt, cus its a Bank Holiday 

Should be there tomorrow.


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 10, 2009)

i would hold my breath until Tuesday, you can be sure it'll arrive then


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 10, 2009)

damn well just hope it comes today because easter has no post either


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't rub it in Alex 

Tomorrow hopefully, I WANNA PLAY GAMES!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 10, 2009)

Im waiting on a bloody pandoras battery, thats taking forever to arrive


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

pandora's battery?

I thought itwas pandaro's box


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 10, 2009)

Pandoras battery for the PSP - so I can downgrade it and be a pirate


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 10, 2009)

cheaky git... lol.

Oh, and just a heads up. I'm going to be making a BIG WTB thread soon. Wanting alot of stuff for three computers


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey ladies, well the long awaited update has arrived.

My barb arrived this morning (postman actually pulled into my drive :O). I was out all morning so i couldn't get it fitted. But i got back 1 hour ago and now were in business. Looks pretty cool .

I'll get pictures once i have everything installed on my computer.

Not to happy about my Pumps volume... it's hooked up to the 4 pin molex straight from the PSU... 4000RPM... lol. Other than that


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 11, 2009)

hey what's with the engendering us with the female of the species? i.e. "hey ladies"
would you like us all to be women for your delectation?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

lol, it's wasn't that indepth... haha.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

Pictures


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 11, 2009)

very nice! 

Get some UV cathodes in there! That would look amazing . . .


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

don't worry, i'am. Next week.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you need some UV cathodes?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

depends, what you inferring?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have 2 12" UV cathodes sitting in my draw not doing anything.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

colour? working (lol)? Make? Price?


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 11, 2009)

UV obv! you could always get UV LEDs and make spotlights inside the area


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Colour is UV, lol.

Made by Sharkoon, transformer, etc is new. Tubes worked fine last time I used em, will ship in packaging that came with my green ones.

£5 shipped?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

i'll take them Alex. Was gunna get some anyways.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not worth a lot, but Id only chuck em away in the end, so they might as well got to good use


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

ok, PMed and money sent.

Also, im considering a Rad/Pump/Res box. Using 2 x 240mm Rads and my Res and pump. Gunna draw up some designs later on and see what i can think of.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, i need help fellas.

I'm not happy with the temps i appear to be getting on my Loop (CPU: 50c, GPU: 45c). I'm thinking a Rad/Res/Pump box might be a good idea. But i don't know how to do it:

Res -> Rad -> Pump -> CPU -> Res
-------Rad -> Pump -> GPU-------

or

Res -> Rad -> Rad -> Pump -> CPU -> GPU -> Res

or

Res -> Rad -> Pump -> CPU -> Rad -> GPU -> Res

Now,
Option one will cost alot, but it'll cool well (8 x 120mm Fans..).
Option two is what i have now, but with a second 240mm Rad.
Option three is what i have now, but with a second 240mm Rad and a change in the Loop.

Note, Option one will split and then rejoin using a Y connector.

If i was to do either 2 or 3, where would i put the other Rad? I'm limited for leg room as it is. Unless i move this Bass box (thanks Alex), then i could mount a second rad just below the the one thats already there. Or just get 2 x 360mm Rads and mount them. However, it's really hard for me to make a hole behind the Rads, so they'll have to be 'Pull' for the time being.

Oh, and i think the Pump is giving heat to my loop. It's at 4000RPM, is that bad? I can only power it with the 4pin molex straight from my PSU...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd go for option 3 but put the pump before the rad. ie

res-*pump*-*rad*-cpu-rad-gpu-res. I can't vouch specifically for that pump but my pumps on my water units always heated up a bit which can influence temperatures. 

btw it looks like you have the radiator fans blowing into the case, can you reverse them to pull out of the case instead? that'll prevent the hot air coming off of the radiator goign abck onto the components (ie transfering some of the heat your taking off of the cpu/gpu back onto them through airflow)

and what about the under side of the bottom drawer/cabinet compartment for mounting? would take them away from your leg room and keep them hidden, granting the pain of maintainance.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 13, 2009)

I've thought about a box in there, but it's lot of cutting, and if something went wrong...

I've decided that im only going to cool my CPU, and i'm going to make a Rad box similar to the one that Fits made.

So for the meantime, i need a CPU cooler.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's some picture for you all:






















I built the table yesterday, needed somewhere to build/make/store things... had spare time = table.


----------



## EiSFX (Apr 15, 2009)

I have always wondered is that top piece of glass in there permanently cuz if not i would stain that part of wood that you cut out so it matches the rest of the desk or paint it black that would look cool too


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

It's removable. If it wasn't, this desk would be a real hastle!


----------



## PÿRÓ (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice job dude


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice Job looks killer maybe some temps later


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I sold the water, it's just wasn't pulling it weight on wood.

Got air again.

Come saturday, ill have new pictures.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

You saw sence then moonpig 

I was considering Water... But seen as my 16 quid arctic freezer 7 pro was pulling 35c at load on a e8200 at 3.3ghz I thought against it. It also never spins at idle  I have it set to aim for 40c (lowest temp it can aim for without been disabled) and by God... The thing is near silent. Even when spinning at load. My NZXT tempest REALLY does its jobs worth espically with the new razortek fans I installed. MY rig now greens green and I have sound activated cathodes  Pimping or what


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea, my Xigmatek not only looks better, but it's cheaper, cools the same, and is more quite.

Just looking for some fans now, and i'm sorted.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got my extra cathodes today. I has 4 green around the window and 2 blue neons hooked up to a sound activate module. Looks sick. But 1 of my green kits have gone up in smoke literally. The inverter was defective. I think it sorted my sound activation module too as it makes a funny noise when the computer turns off. Oh well.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

picture?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

sec.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

Uploading a video now.


----------



## demonbrawn (Apr 23, 2009)

This probably is one of my favorite mods so far. The more I look, the more awesome it gets.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

how much did you sell your WC kit for in the end MP?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6XYFj7AYyc

Video. 

I have noticed that when my rig now turns off there's a beep that dies towards the end as the rig loses power. Anything I should be worried about?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> But 1 of my green kits have gone up in smoke literally. The inverter was defective. I think it sorted my sound activation module too as it makes a funny noise when the computer turns off. Oh well.



Cool video...

Be careful with that type of lighting kit (CCFL)..they have a very high failure rate.

The little boxes take 12v and boost it to over 600V to get the tubes to fire. 

The tubes do put out  lot of light but look into using LEDs instead if possible...
(LEDs use way less power, make way less heat, have less wiring, and last a lot longer as well)


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm. I will in future MK. Thanks 

If memory serves they are less expensive. But they only cost me 15 quid for all 3 kits. Not that bad really.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

that cheapness is their prob.. One way to help is to remove the cover of the box (allows much better cooling of the parts)


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

THe boxes arent getting hot. I have 6 case fans in there. Loadsa airflow


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

the box isant the prob (its the parts inside them) The parts get hot and make no contact with the box so heat cant be transferred (like a CPU does when a heatsink is attached to it)

This is the only way air can enter or escape the box






But remove the top and air can circulate quite a bit better




*But care needs to be given not to short out any of the contacts..*


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

I see. Well, I think I will leave the boxes on as I have the shakes due to caffine and sugar 

And they have holes in the boxes so meh  

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 23, 2009)

you could always dremel a few more holes in that box


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Yum Yum

Just fitted my Xigmatek. Will be getting new pictures tomorrow, when the camera is back.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 24, 2009)

very nice. May have to steal it


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol, sure. I'll get i7 with the claim money


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 24, 2009)

That's some mighty fine looking kit.


----------



## vladmire (Apr 24, 2009)

that is so sweet! love that rig!


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 3, 2009)

Updates? Hows teh dead rig Moonpig?

Hoping that Mobo I sent ya is doing its job


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2009)

Revival!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2009)

what a great picture...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree, also good to see this revived, love this mod.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 19, 2009)

amazing and great to hear from you!


----------



## stuartpb (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice work there mate!  Those GPU's look like they were made for that mobo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

Very Nice but personally, I woulda pimped it out with red CRTs & LED fans it that would look awesome playing with the lights out at night.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

Revival... lol

I have new fans... I'll be taking a picture when my Monitor becomes Wall-Mounted..... :O


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm sure i speak for all of us here: I'll be looking forward to seeing the new pics


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry, I was bored & I wasnt aware that you did the deskmod so I thought id have a look


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

haha, don't be sorry, lol.

I'll get a picture of it now, if you want.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

Pics would be nice


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

Right, give me afew mins then


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

can we get a shot of how it looks inside the case?? & is that your 'main' rig??


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

You want a shot of the Mobo etc.?

And yea, it's is my Main and for now, only rig. 

Had to sell my second to make some money.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090618/OMG.jpg
> 
> Revival!



Still think thats the best shot you got of it


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea, that is nice. Pitty a finger print and a lazy Asus builder have spoilt it


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually never noticed that till you mentioned it.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

Nether did i, till Alex mentioned it to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> You want a shot of the Mobo etc.?
> 
> And yea, it's is my Main and for now, only rig.
> 
> Had to sell my second to make some money.



I want to see the guts of the beast!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope ya'll like this:


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in love with your setup


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks man. It's distracting... lol. When gaming my eyes are attracted to it... lol.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 21, 2009)

damn thats awesome  dark knight ftw


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 21, 2009)

those XLF fans, to this day I regret selling mine.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 21, 2009)

i have yours.... lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2009)

very very very nice im jelous


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, i need some help.

I'll be setting up my loop on Tuesday, and i need this answered before Monday, midday. 

What colour fluid should i use?

I wanted to go for clear and use colour tubing, but i have an idea that'll only looks great if i have coloured fluid. So, the reason i ask is i cannot tell what colour will match the Black of my desk and Mobo, and the Orange of my Xigmateks. 

Please note, you'll hardly be able to see the tubing in the desk, so it's not that big of a deal (only cooling my CPU, for now).

Here's a picture:






Here's the choice of colours: Link

Basically, it needs to look inplace and look cool as a waterfall


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 9, 2009)

Orange


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 9, 2009)

Out of Stock


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 9, 2009)

black then


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 9, 2009)

damn I would have said orange first too. And that's coming from me, who has everything black. 
Anyway I guess you don't have a choice but to go with the black then


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2009)

I ran clean water in my red UV tubing. IMO it looked just as good.

For some odd reson the site was loading uber slow, but I say go for something like this... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7..._38_ID_12OD_Anti-Kink_Tubing_-_UV_Orange.html Just an idea, I know you cant purchase from there.

Finally got the site loaded and the XSPC stuff looks like poop, it may be worth looking at another shop for the tube, if the look of the finished product is worth it to ya.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 9, 2009)

I've had clear XSPC Tubing before, it's pretty good.

I need it coloured for when it enters the reservoir. Clear would look alright.. might just go with that.


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 10, 2009)

I vote for clear tubing and clear distilled water, without any colors. With the orange already there, its not like more color would be required, and keeping it simple sometimes make it all look better together.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I'm swaying toward Black Tubing, Black Fluid. You see, Clear is only available in PrimoChill, and that adds like £4 to my postage (weight). Whereas i can get the black fluid with no increase to postage.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, i've ordered my stuff. Slight hickup from WcUK, but it'll hopefully be resolved and everything delivered tomorrow 

I'm doubtful though, got some much coming from difference places... 

I'll be listing a Month old Xigmatek Dark Knight, 3x120mm Akasa Smokey, 2x120mm Revoltec Black with White LEDs.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 10, 2009)

Another problem with WcUK. Chilledpc.co.uk is where its at man 

And how much for the xigmatek?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 10, 2009)

Im thinking:

Xiggy DK - £25 posted (Scan: £36.79)
Akasa's - £2.50 each posted (Scan: £4.01 each)
Revolteks - £3.50 each (Scan: £6.84 each)

I've had no reply from WcUK yet... If they don't reply / post by today. I'll nip into BnQ and see what that have for tubing...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate waiting for stuff to come from different places! And it never fails, you always get eveything except the one piece you need to make it all work


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 10, 2009)

Exactly, and in this case it's the tubing...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 10, 2009)

well, I can't wait to see it when it does all come in!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 10, 2009)

Same here... lol

Glad im off College to collect things any day...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, that is nice. Pitty a finger print and a lazy Asus builder have spoilt it



You sure it's an Asus builder? Those pieces will pick up prints easy, either way it should come right off. Build looks awesome and must save a ton of space.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 10, 2009)

no, the bent Mosfet fin... lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, a break down:

Heatkiller - Arrived
EK Multioption 400 - Arrived
Fluid - Arrived
Radiator - Arrived
Tubing - 2 Meters arrived, 1 Meter to come
Barbs - 6 / 8 Arrived
Pump - Bought on Ebay Sunday Mid-day, Paid straight away, no reply since... (The user has good rep though)
Fans - Bought Saturday night, paid straight away, spoken with user, but havn't arrived yet

Ok, so out of 8 things - 4+ are here. 

I was abit optimistic about everything arriving perfectly though...

Taken some pictures, do you want to see them now, or when everythings here?


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 11, 2009)

why now, of course. oh you and your silly questions lol


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck with the build 

I want to see what MKII looks like


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 11, 2009)

EK Multioption 400, still cant get over that. Will look like a fat javelin or something.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2009)

Kyle, you don't know where im putting it  ( - Dirty...)


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 11, 2009)

controversial! haha.

Heatkiller = orgasm.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, MultioOption fitted:
















The Black tube will come from the CPU block, then the bottom of the res will have a short tube to the pump. So:

CPU Block > Res > Pump > Rad > CPU Block

Whoop Whoop


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 11, 2009)

looks good


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks man!

Hopefully stuff will arrive tomorrow and i can make a video!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, today arrived my Fans and the extra tubing from WcUK... Still no pump, and no word.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

^ looks like it may need lapping


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous block. Just hope the rest of your stuff arrives today, im living my H20 dreams through you


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2009)

It was all set to come with Royal Mail... So, it's not coming today.

Good news, I've got my fans fitted on my Rad... Kinda loud (25dB), but i like them, push alot of air. 6 x 120mm!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2009)

No go on the pump?! Thats kinda lame man. Hopefully it will come soon. I've been following this thread for its lifespan, just first time I posted. 

The top of your res tho. Thats the inlet to the res from the cpu? You may want to use the bottom of the res instead to help with the flow. 

EDIT:

In other words from how you have the res. Flip it 180, and use the multioption at the bottom.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice man, looking very nice indeed


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2009)

Jr, i have enough fluid for it to work. I want it going in the top so you can see it. Like a waterfall.

Thanks Craigleberry


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Jr, i have enough fluid for it to work. I want it going in the top so you can see it. Like a waterfall.
> 
> Thanks Craigleberry



OK good. I had my res set up the same way (EK 250) and sometimes after having the rig turned off it took a while to get the water flowing good and get the bubbles out because all of it would flow back in the res.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah ok. Well, we'll see.

Only thing im worries about is the 4 screws holding the Rad will stay. They've done a week, no issues.

Thermochill PA120.3 + 6x120 fans + fluid...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 12, 2009)

Damn thats a lot of sweet lookin gear man! 
ps thats a nice lookin keyboard (We have the same k/b)


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2009)

Notice the failed 1st attempt in the background?


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice! Your case/desk gets sicker every time I check this thread! Coolest case on TPU if you ask me.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Been awhile since I checked out your thread but it looks amazing.  Love the XLF's, got a set of 4 myself   You aren't getting rid of them when water comes around are ya?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2009)

No :O

Why do you think that?


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey MoonPig, just wanted to say that I have been lurking in this log pretty much from the beginning but never posted.  I've enjoyed watching you improve and upgrade your... computer?...  more like a desk with cool features.

Anyways, it's a awesome build and congrats on the recent updates.  Keep it up!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 12, 2009)

woot, my name is now immortalised on paper


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome stuff, but the reserviour is way too huge 

still leads to less temps i assume


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 12, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> awesome stuff, but the reserviour is way too huge
> 
> still leads to less temps i assume



it will take more time to stabilize the water temperature, larger reservoir dont lead to lower temps


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2009)

Two reasons:

- So it showed above the speaker
- Because the EK 250 was out of stock in the UK

EnergyFX, thanks for stopping by . Btw, I LOVE your Soprano, just wish i could continue with my Armor


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 12, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Two reasons:
> 
> - So it showed above the speaker
> - Because the EK 250 was out of stock in the UK
> ...



hah... the soprano is a turd at the moment!  I'm waiting on a few more items to show up so I can really start to turn it into the beauty I have envisioned. But thank you though!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2009)

So we're both waiting... 

Bad, init... lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 12, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Two reasons:
> 
> - So it showed above the speaker
> - Because the EK 250 was out of stock in the UK
> ...



awwww man i liked that armour rig it was looking very very good


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 13, 2009)

It's sat behind me. When i was working on it, i setup little workshops all over. But i really don't want to do anymore work till i have a proper place to work - and that'll be soon. 

That mod is far from over. It'll make a revival.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 13, 2009)

W00t watercoolingz .

Moah pics plx.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 13, 2009)

You see a lot of cases modified, sweet paintjobs and complete interior changes even holes for fans and rads, but c'mon, a desk. That's just plain awesome, a case is a case, but this is a desk lol. Can't wait to see more of this, those Xiggy fans are nice.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmm... Pictures of what? Nothing else has arrived.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2009)

this is still my favorite mod. i dont know if anyone has asked this yet, but where do you plug in your USB sticks?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 13, 2009)

My Saitek has a port on the back 

Otherwise, it's easy enough to just lift out the glass...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> My Saitek has a port on the back
> 
> Otherwise, it's easy enough to just lift out the glass...



you should somehow work that into your desk!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Moonpig there is something I have been wondering since you started this, why did you mount the mobo that way? (with the GPU facing side to side)


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 13, 2009)

So it looked neater. That draw is deeper than it is wide, so if it faced 90*, it'd look odd.

I've thought hundreds of times about fitting it the other way and having everything on the top shelf. But, it's just too designed for this position. 

Temps are fine anyways, so the difference mounting it the other way wouldn't be that effective.

On a development note, i've managed to resurrect a Xilence 3 Fan controller i have, so now the Rad fans and controllable!  

Pictures later on when i get everything tidied up.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

its really fun to watch comps that were completed get refined, Well done.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 14, 2009)

Well.... Update

No pump today... *sadface*. I've messaged the seller (230269nicola) again.. no word yet.

On top of that, i have a baddddd cold. I've filled my bin with tissue and gone through 1 and 1/2 toilet rolls. Anyone would think i've spent all day wanking... Well i haven't!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

I was sick for the last few days (better now) looks kile ColdStorm is a bit under the weather as well.....
Do you thing the cold virus is now transfered by forums?

Get well soon MP


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 14, 2009)

maybe? Did you upload the virus with an image both me and ColdStorm looked at? We may have downloaded it... Now it's running on our systems


----------



## DaveK (Aug 14, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Well.... Update
> 
> No pump today... *sadface*. I've messaged the seller (230269nicola) again.. no word yet.
> 
> On top of that, i have a baddddd cold. I've filled my bin with tissue and gone through 1 and 1/2 toilet rolls. Anyone would think i've spent all day wanking... Well i haven't!



Pfft, who needs tissues?


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 14, 2009)

You dont have any antivirus either moon, luckily I looked at the image and AVG shielded me 

And Dave, socks spring to mind


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

everyone knows real men use their sleeves


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 14, 2009)

Argh! My Log has become a porn advice thread :O

I think i'm gunna sleep... see if i feel better tomorrow


----------



## roast (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats pretty rockin' dude, kudos!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks man.

Ok, im well again, yey!

Still no pump though... I've got that bored i've cut all the tubing ready for it... lol.

The next set of pictures will be when the pump arrives. Trust me, theres been some great improvements to my room


----------



## DaveK (Aug 20, 2009)

Always nice to see a rig, or desk, get a nice upgrade lol especially when it's your own machine. Nothing like getting a handful of new parts, it's like Christmas morning when you're a kid all the new toys in boxes 

Shame it wont happen for me for like, a year lol. My next batch upgrade will probably be Core i7.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

dude it was awesome to be here from the start of this thing, i always loved the idea and its great that your stickin with it and upgrading, respect mon


----------



## codyjansen (Aug 29, 2009)

that is a sweet desk.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 29, 2009)

A little birdy tells me his pump has arrived


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 29, 2009)

:O !!!

You couldn't keep quiet!!

Yes... Yes... My pump, from Kenkickr. Just puzzled by how it works at the moment... Soon as i work that out, i can get it all installed.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

cand wait and pics would be nice


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Oct 31, 2009)

Now that is just damn cool.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2009)

Damn, totally forgot about this. I'll get pictures of the full loop tomorrow.

Also, i'm going to want some opinions on what i should do fan wise.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

well i just went through the whole armour mod thread pretty cool
that desk mod was a cool idea, my desk is so shitty its broken at the bottom my pc is actually next to the desk not on it

i need to do a project log for my next upgrade i like these logs, pics are always cool (not all the time literally lol)

reminds me the mesh is bent on my NZXT Tempest and i need to RMA for new front LEDs these ones seem broken like wont light up when plugged in


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

After I've done another transformation project ( turning cheap case into good case)

I may give a custom build like this a crack.

What do people think of wall mounted perspex case?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> After I've done another transformation project ( turning cheap case into good case)
> 
> I may give a custom build like this a crack.
> 
> What do people think of wall mounted perspex case?



sounds badass
i just had a stupid idea a case that has a LCD monitor as the side panel


----------



## musek (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, I'm soooooooo subscribing to this thread. Can't wait for next pictures dude! Your work is truly *gorgeous* and EPIC. Made me want to do such a mod for myself. ^^


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> sounds badass
> i just had a stupid idea a case that has a LCD monitor as the side panel




Its a really really easy mod man, go for it!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok, i need some help/ideas.

I want to do the front panel, so could people shoot ideas at me, basically i have 37x15x2 (cm) to work with. Take into account the 120mm squares already in. 

Do a paint drawing to help show your idea.

Thanks!


----------

